# MJR pro's and Con's



## heady muscle (Jun 23, 2014)

What are everyone's thoughts on MJR chems and peps?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lovinjane (Jun 23, 2014)

Great company, have had no problems. I know for a fact the following products are good: t3, clen, adex, formestane, caber (caps), and of course ...tadalafil. 

And i would bet everything else is quality.


----------



## heady muscle (Jun 23, 2014)

lovinjane said:


> Great company, have had no problems. I know for a fact the following products are good: t3, clen, adex, formestane, caber (caps), and of course ...tadalafil.
> 
> And i would bet everything else is quality.


Thanks, I am hearing mostly good things about them. No here and other sites.
Appreciate it!


----------



## lovinjane (Jun 24, 2014)

If you research any peps let me know your thoughts!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## heady muscle (Jun 24, 2014)

lovinjane said:


> If you research any peps let me know your thoughts!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


You got it.


----------



## StanG (Jun 27, 2014)

Duplicate


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 27, 2014)

Their TB500 is some unidentified subsatnce and people are injecting it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/199445-Reputable-RC-AI-s?p=3276783&posted=1#post3276783

They sell clen and t3 in caps wich is more than dangerous and a fucking  disaster waiting to happen. Only a matter of time till someone gets  hurt. No way can you accurately dose mcg is caps. Fucking retarded.

Oh I almost forgot about the bunk prami too....

Its obvious they have no idea wtf they are selling to people nor do they  seem to care. Fuck these guys, anyone selling unidentified injectables  and doing the other sshit they are is garbage in my book.


----------



## heady muscle (Jun 29, 2014)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Their TB500 is some unidentified subsatnce and people are injecting it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/199445-Reputable-RC-AI-s?p=3276783&posted=1#post3276783
> 
> They sell clen and t3 in caps wich is more than dangerous and a fucking  disaster waiting to happen. Only a matter of time till someone gets  hurt. No way can you accurately dose mcg is caps. Fucking retarded.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input. I am glad I have waited to place an order.


----------

